# I was thinking HGH makes u grow so.....



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Just thought that if HGH makes all your organs grow.....then.....does that mean you'll also get a mental pornstar willy!? Very interesting!:crazy: :jerk:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea thats correct...or it would be if GH made your organs grew...yea very intresting.....


----------



## bigsteve (Jul 11, 2006)

if u got a small willy get surgery mate


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

No 1 likes a smart**** m8! See, i said a pornstar willy which implies a rather large sausage, meaning it would have been average b4!! If it was tht small tht i needed surgery then surely if it did grow it would then be of an average calibre & not mental pornstar size  !!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Be happy with what you got.

GH will do nothing for that.

Although Viagra will give you a diamond cutting blade.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

el_tanko said:


> No 1 likes a smart**** m8! See, i said a pornstar willy which implies a rather large sausage, meaning it would have been average b4!! If it was tht small tht i needed surgery then surely if it did grow it would then be of an average calibre & not mental pornstar size  !!


No need to get all het up bro - no ones gonna think any less of you for having a small one. If you have any worries Im sure their are some women on here that will tell you that size doesnt matter lol


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

There supposedly some pills that will make u porn star material, but not sure if there legit!

if ur intrested 

http://www.shytobuy.co.uk/index.cfm?mm=0&fuse=gentimale&agent_camp=15941001


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> There supposedly some pills that will make u porn star material, but not sure if there legit!


yes they are legit and they are avialable in the foyer for £199.99 per 10....

from "Raikey's Pharmacutials"....

they say Paracetemal on the box but just ignore that,...its to get passed customs when i ship them in from La-La land ,.......

just PM me and i'll send you them out,....

this is a sarcastic joke by the way....


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

PM on ur way!

PSML!


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

If GH made your organs grow, then yes, maybe it would enlarge that little pekker of yours.

Just a shame GH dosnt make your organs grow.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> There supposedly some pills that will make u porn star material, but not sure if there legit!
> 
> if ur intrested
> 
> http://www.shytobuy.co.uk/index.cfm?mm=0&fuse=gentimale&agent_camp=15941001


They got the same stuff here called Enzyte.

Here is a clip of their product, now I have tried it and noticed nothing but they sent me a second bottle without me ordering. Seems that it is signed up for a monthly thing and they never told me. On the Radio it said free bottle and all you have to pay for is shipping, then you get rolled onto a monthly reoccuring bill.

*Enzyte is trusted by over 2 million users and is the #1 selling supplement in the world for natural male enhancement! *

*
Just take one a day for an increase in sexual performance including stronger, firmer, and fuller erections. With Enzyte, you don't get promises, you get real results!*

It doesnt work, now Viagra works but not that stuff.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

lol, it doesnt bother me, it's just i was thinking of doing GH in the future and i thought it would be a nice little side effect if it did 

I always thought GH increased the size of all your organs, eg your heart, intestine etc along with your hands etc - so it doesn't do that then:confused:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

el_tanko said:


> lol, it doesnt bother me, it's just i was thinking of doing GH in the future and i thought it would be a nice little side effect if it did
> 
> I always thought GH increased the size of all your organs, eg your heart, intestine etc along with your hands etc - so it doesn't do that then:confused:


No, you are pumping out massive HGH right now, way more than me. Your organs wont get any bigger than mine.

I have used it many times and It is my favorite of all the stuff, but it is the most expensive. I saw pretty good results but it took 6 months.

It does not act like gear, some dont rate it at all but beings that I am in that older group then I notice it more than most.

Here is a graph of the decline in Growth Hormone and aging.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks m8, maybe i'll consider it when i'm in my 40's!!!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I thought HGH made your intestines grow, hence the bloated gut look fo the "pros". Also it seems to make gaps appear in peoples teeth after misuse (baseballers?). the truth is that nobody on here actually knows what it makes or doesn't make grow (apart from muscle tissue duuuh) because it's not been used for long enough to know yet.

But if it makes muscles bigger, people will take it, hell i'd take it if I could afford it lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

actually GH won't make muscles grow that much without the use of Insulin added to the mix...

Distended Gut has not been proven to be the cause of one single substance if it was just down to GH then nearly all Pro's would have a distention...

it is more likely down to a mixture of things including genetics...

as for gaps in teeth never heard of that one before i would like to see any evidence on the cause...


----------



## bigsteve (Jul 11, 2006)

listen if u want a big cock put a sock in your pants

works all the time ive been told, till u get to the bedroom arggghhh


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bigsteve said:


> listen if u want a big cock put a sock in your pants
> 
> works all the time ive been told, till u get to the bedroom arggghhh


Heeee heeeee, that was funny.

I think the diffrence in sides is between use and abuse.

For many longevity people doing the life extension things many of them take HGH, they know the benefits of long term sensible use.

I did a course of just 2iu's a day for 6 months and lost many inches on my waist without any dieting.

I felt fantastic and slept better.

But, with big use, many diffrent things happen, hypothyroid, hyperglycemia to name a few, but the smaller doses this does not happen.


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

HGH does make your organs grow.

" It increases muscle mass through the creation of new muscle cells (which differs from hypertrophy), and it also increases promotes lipolysis, which results in the reduction of adipose tissue (body fat). As well, it increases protein synthesis *and stimulates the growth of all **internal organs** exluding the brain.* GH plays a role in fuel homeostasis.

GH reduces liver uptake of glucose, an effect that opposes that of insulin. GH also contributes to the maintenance and function of pancreatic islets. GH stimulates the immune system."

Refrence: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Growth_hormone

So forget about your d*ck growing. Unless you count your d*ck as an internal organ!!!!


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

i promise you pscarb will have done his research. he could probably quote whole pages full of research.


----------



## SNOWY (Mar 27, 2006)

carefull what you read on wiki i think this explains it quite well

http://www.guidoandluigi.com/index.php?date=2006-06-01


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Comes down to abuse I think.

GH can cause water retention in the intestines which gives the appearance of a bloated gut, when you think of all the food that some people eat at Pro level you can imagine that the intestine can become stretched and will be harder to keep tight.

This is one of the reasons why I alternate meals between liquid and solid as it reduces the work that is needed by the intestines to process it and hence the midsection stays tight

There is no definate link to bloated stomachs from GH just anecdotal evidence, Ronnie Coleman managed to shave 3 inches off his waist last year and I doubt he reduced or stopped his GH intake


----------

